# [2015] History of Marriott DC Point Price increases



## StevenTing (Jul 19, 2015)

I know when I went to a presentation a couple years ago the Sales person had a sheet that listed the date and the price of the price increases.  I thought we had something like that on TUG.  

Am I missing it?  Does it exist?  If not, do you think we can build it and add it to the FAQ?  

I remember my first purchase being at $9.20 per point.  It's now $12.66  I'd like to go back and review how often and how big the increases were.  So far it's been 37.6% increase since inception.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2015)

I think we could recreate it with pretty accurate dates of the increases. Here is my contribution so far. Got much of it from this thread.



06/20/2010 - $9.20
$9.60
$9.85
$10.22
11/06/2011 - $10.94
$11.20
09/??/2012 - $11.64
03/??/2013 - $11.88
09/??/2013 - $11.96
??/??/2014 - $12.02
06/20/2014 - $12.12
09/11/2014 - $12.24
03/26/2015 - $12.48
06/18/2015 - $12.66


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2016)

06/20/2010 - $9.20
$9.60
$9.85
$10.22
11/06/2011 - $10.94
$11.20
09/??/2012 - $11.64
03/??/2013 - $11.88
09/??/2013 - $11.96
??/??/2014 - $12.02
06/20/2014 - $12.12
09/11/2014 - $12.24
03/26/2015 - $12.48
06/18/2015 - $12.66
09/10/2015 - $12.92
03/24/2016 - $13.04


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 18, 2016)

There's a blurb on the owners.marriottvacationclub.com home page:  "*Ownership Pricing Increasing:  Act Before July 14 [2016]"*  I don't know if the link isn't functioning yet or if it's the usual "try try again" glitch happening, but if anyone gets through and wants to post the details here it would be appreciated.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 18, 2016)

Purchase Specials

Add to Your Ownership at Current Prices and Get a Bonus Vacation!

Expand your vacation options and treat your family to bonus vacation time! When you add to your current ownership with a new purchase of 2,500 Vacation Club Points before July 14, 2016, you'll receive 2,500 Vacation Club PlusPoints! You may redeem your Vacation Club PlusPoints for up to 6 nights on average* at a Marriott Vacation Club® resort or property in popular destinations, such as Hawaii, California, New York and Florida.

Act now. Current prices increase July 14, 2016.

For details about this limited-time offer, scroll down to see the details of participation, request information or call 800-943-3704.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 15, 2016)

Has the expected 7/14/16 price increase gone into effect?  Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 15, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Has the expected 7/14/16 price increase gone into effect?  Thanks!



After doing the math (knowing the down payment is 10%), it appears to be $13.18 per point as per THIS site.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 15, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> After doing the math (knowing the down payment is 10%), it appears to be $13.18 per point as per THIS site.



Thank you!


----------



## tmmabey (Oct 13, 2016)

*Point Cost*

I can confirm, at a sales presentation in October 2016 at the Las Vegas Grand Chateau, the cost was presented as $13.18 per point.

This computes out to a total increase of 43.3% since inception 6 years ago, or an annual increase of 6.2% compounded annually.

The rate of increase was somewhat higher in the first 3 years, but has settled at an average of about 5% per year in the last 3 years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 13, 2016)

06/20/2010 - $9.20
$9.60
$9.85
$10.22
11/06/2011 - $10.94
$11.20
09/??/2012 - $11.64
03/??/2013 - $11.88
09/??/2013 - $11.96
??/??/2014 - $12.02
06/20/2014 - $12.12
09/11/2014 - $12.24
03/26/2015 - $12.48
06/18/2015 - $12.66
09/10/2015 - $12.92
03/24/2016 - $13.04
07/14/2016 - $13.18


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 13, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> 06/20/2010 - $9.20
> $9.60
> $9.85
> $10.22
> ...



I recall another thread that mentioned the increase to $13.18 happened sometime in September, or maybe even late August. Not sure exactly, but I recall it's been at that level for a few weeks to a month or so.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 13, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> I recall another thread that mentioned the increase to $13.18 happened sometime in September, or maybe even late August. Not sure exactly, but I recall it's been at that level for a few weeks to a month or so.



Look back a few posts. It was July 14th.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 13, 2016)

I fixed my post.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 18, 2016)

This points price increase information is good to know and keep track off. Could someone post it as a "sticky" so it can be added to as Marriott makes changes? Also maybe in the same post we could have the same info about points ROFR changes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 18, 2016)

BigMac said:


> This points price increase information is good to know and keep track off. Could someone post it as a "sticky" so it can be added to as Marriott makes changes? Also maybe in the same post we could have the same info about points ROFR changes.



We try not to put too many sticky threads in the forum, however, there's already an ongoing ROFR-related sticky thread where Weeks and DC Points info can be posted.  This thread related to DC Points pricing is instead linked in the MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program FAQ sticky thread in the "~~ Direct Purchase of DC Trust Points ~~" section.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 7, 2016)

MVC website notes there will be another DC points increase December 1st. Can someone find out how much when it happens?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2016)

BigMac said:


> MVC website notes there will be another DC points increase December 1st. Can someone find out how much when it happens?



I saw that too, but I also noticed they removed the pricing examples from that webpage, so you can't readily calculate the current price per point any longer, so unless that changes, that info is likely going to have to be via a report from somebody attending a presentation.  Sneaky B#$tards.


----------



## luv2trvl2 (Nov 24, 2016)

Attended a presentation today and was told that the 12/1/2016 price would be just over $14.  Did not get an exact price though.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 24, 2016)

Not that one can always believe the sales hype, which was probably to get you to buy now, but if true that would be almost a 7% increase over the last price hike in July.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 24, 2016)

BigMac said:


> Not that one can always believe the sales hype, which was probably to get you to buy now, but if true that would be almost a 7% increase over the last price hike in July.


It would also be the biggest price hike to date. I think it will be a year or so before it goes over $14.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 5, 2016)

Heard from a salesperson who sends out periodic updates that the new rack rate per point is $13.32, effective 12/1/16


----------



## rthib (Dec 5, 2016)

What would be interesting to see is what the real price is. The price listed is MSRP and is about as useful.  I have yet to take a tour and not be offered the same "just this one time" reduction to introductory prices if I would buy then.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 5, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> I saw that too, but I also noticed they removed the pricing examples from that webpage, so you can't readily calculate the current price per point any longer, so unless that changes, that info is likely going to have to be via a report from somebody attending a presentation.  Sneaky B#$tards.





Fasttr said:


> Heard from a salesperson who sends out periodic updates that the new rack rate per point is *$13.32, effective 12/1/16*



I'm updating the FAQ based on this report.  If anyone finds a new page on owners.marriottvacationclub.com that details current pricing, please let me know so I can add a working link.  Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 5, 2016)

rthib said:


> What would be interesting to see is what the real price is. The price listed is MSRP and is about as useful.  I have yet to take a tour and not be offered the same "just this one time" reduction to introductory prices if I would buy then.


Actual prices are usually based on a percentage off the rack rate based on quantity of points purchased.  

The usual ones I have seen (been offered) include;
10% off rack rate for purchase of 2500 points with other incentives
15% off rack rate for purchase of 2500 points with no other incentives
15% off rack rate for purchase of 3500 points with other incentives
20% off rack rate for purchase of 3500 points with no other incentives.


----------



## pumbug (Dec 5, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Actual prices are usually based on a percentage off the rack rate based on quantity of points purchased.
> 
> The usual ones I have seen (been offered) include;
> 10% off rack rate for purchase of 2500 points with other incentives
> ...





We attended a sales presantation 11/30/16.   Price was $13.18/point ,  1st offer for the
min 2000 pt purchase was $13.18/ point...or .$26,360. ..price will increase 12/1 ....declined offer, and
come back offer was $4,000 disc and one time 600 additional points.   Again declined as we are old and not adding more points...Based on these facts Offer was about 17.9% discount for immediate purchase.

They did not reveal the new 12/1 price/pt ...but if it's $13.32 as indicated above its about a 1.5% raise along the lines of the increases noted above


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2016)

06/20/2010 - $9.20
$9.60
$9.85
$10.22
11/06/2011 - $10.94
$11.20
09/??/2012 - $11.64
03/??/2013 - $11.88
09/??/2013 - $11.96
??/??/2014 - $12.02
06/20/2014 - $12.12
09/11/2014 - $12.24
03/26/2015 - $12.48
06/18/2015 - $12.66
09/10/2015 - $12.92
03/24/2016 - $13.04
07/14/2016 - $13.18
12/01/2016 - $13.32


----------



## BigMac (Mar 4, 2017)

MVC website says prices will go up after march 30th.
https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...iod-timeshare-special.shtml?loc=DB59*1-2QMSQ0


----------



## bazzap (Mar 4, 2017)

I know that MVC do charge this per point just because they can, but I never cease to be amazed that they charge (even before the next increase) $48,285 for the equivalent of just one of our 10 weeks e.g. Club Son Antem (for which our enrolled week, even with the skim, gets us 3,625 points)
Accepting the value of Sterling has been plummeting, we have recently bought 2 more resale weeks here for little over £2,000 each.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 4, 2017)

bazzap said:


> I know that MVC do charge this per point just because they can, but I never cease to be amazed that they charge (even before the next increase) $48,285 for the equivalent of just one of our 10 weeks e.g. Club Son Antem (for which our enrolled week, even with the skim, gets us 3,625 points)
> Accepting the value of Sterling has been plummeting, we have recently bought 2 more resale weeks here for little over £2,000 each.



The obvious answer to why they can charge that, is the vast majority of potential buyers who walk through their door on a tour/presentation incentive have no knowledge of the resale market. The resale market has virtually no visibility unless you personally go looking for it, and 99% of all potential buyers have never heard of TUG. And for that same average person, even if they did see the cheaper resale prices, the gulf is so large, the natural tendency is to think, "There must be something wrong or the resale must be a scam." People just aren't conditioned to such a large gulf between the direct price and the resale price if just confronted with that basic fact, so they look at the cheaper resale with suspicion. As a result, the typical person going into a presentation thinks the price a developer charges IS the only price.

I think the real question/statement should be, "I never cease to be amazed that people will go into a presentation, and 90 minutes later, spend $48,285 with no objective research." That, to me, is the most amazing thing.

As we discussed ad-nauseum in that other long thread recently, there are situations where spending the money for points might make sense if traditional weeks ownership or rentals don't work for a given individual, but only if that individual has thoroughly researched the options, understands the pros and cons, and can afford it. Given that points allow a person to do things today that you can't do with weeks, buying points vs. a resale week might make sense for some people. The two products aren't exactly the same any more. But when you think about it, even back in the old days when only weeks were sold by Marriott, there was still a huge gulf between the Marriott price and the resale price. So back then, the two products (Marriott Direct vs. Resale) were essentially identical, but there was still a huge gulf between the Marriott price and the resale price. That can only be explained by the lack of visibility of the resale options and people's amazing willingness to spend huge amounts of money with little or no research.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Mar 4, 2017)

The "price per point" may be as listed, on paper, but often it is not the case. Depending on the number of points purchased there are "discounts" not to mention that the cost-average per point is also reduced when purchasing a "hybrid" package.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 4, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> . . .
> 
> I think the real question/statement should be, "I never cease to be amazed that people will go into a presentation, and 90 minutes later, spend $48,285 with no objective research." That, to me, is the most amazing thing.
> 
> . . . That can only be explained by the lack of visibility of the resale options and people's amazing willingness to spend huge amounts of money with little or no research.



Jim, in early 1999 we spent roughly $52K for 3 OP weeks.   It wasn't totally without research.   Prior to this we had signed for a timeshare in Antigua.   We knew we had 17 days to come home and do some research before the end of the rescind period.   Our research led us to Marriott telesales.  

The product was clearly better than the property in Antigua.   From that we bought out first week at $15,900.   On our way to OP for the first time we stopped in Orlando and met our telesales man.   He was personable and we all went out to dinner that night.   He asked us what we planned to do about our 1 week.   Then he said the price was increasing.   We thought about it overnight and called to buy 3 more weeks (the $52K I mentioned above).   In 1999 we weren't so google savvy.   Late that same year, while we were staying at a Marriott hotel in Chicago, I read about about TUG in USA Today.

I almost wonder if some buyers may see resale weeks like they see resale clothing shops.   There may be a Coach purse but it's used.   Timeshares are not the same.   The product of points is a "new idea" and does come with it's flexibility.   The actual rooms, however, will be the same.   Both occupants will get the "used" item.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 4, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Jim, in early 1999 we spent roughly $52K for 3 OP weeks.   It wasn't totally without research.   Prior to this we had signed for a timeshare in Antigua.   We knew we had 17 days to come home and do some research before the end of the rescind period.   Our research led us to Marriott telesales.
> 
> The product was clearly better than the property in Antigua.   From that we bought out first week at $15,900.   On our way to OP for the first time we stopped in Orlando and met our telesales man.   He was personable and we all went out to dinner that night.   He asked us what we planned to do about our 1 week.   Then he said the price was increasing.   We thought about it overnight and called to buy 3 more weeks (the $52K I mentioned above).   In 1999 we weren't so google savvy.   Late that same year, while we were staying at a Marriott hotel in Chicago, I read about about TUG in USA Today.
> 
> I almost wonder if some buyers may see resale weeks like they see resale clothing shops.   There may be a Coach purse but it's used.   Timeshares are not the same.   The product of points is a "new idea" and does come with it's flexibility.   The actual rooms, however, will be the same.   Both occupants will get the "used" item.


I agree with jim. I think when people see the resale prices they immediately think there is something wrong.  The difference between resale and direct is so large.  I would immediately go with the old saying of it sounds to good to be true, it must be.  That is probably why there is so much skepticism in regards to resale.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 5, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I almost wonder if some buyers may see resale weeks like they see resale clothing shops.   There may be a Coach purse but it's used.   Timeshares are not the same.   The product of points is a "new idea" and does come with it's flexibility.   The actual rooms, however, will be the same.   Both occupants will get the "used" item.



Yes, in the old weeks days, the "new" timeshares from a developer and the "used" resale timeshares were virtually the same - you stayed in the same "used" room for the same seven days, with the same trading and use privileges as the owner who bought "new" and paid much more. (Except in the case of Marriott, no exchanges for Rewards Points, but that has become a almost insignificant difference for most weeks.)

But, in the new points world, the products are very different. Yes, the rooms are the same, but the "product" is more than just the room, it's also the use privileges, which are much different with points - no longer restricted to seven nights, the ability to spend more or less points to change unit size or view, a more real-time/hotel-like booking process, etc. It's not just about the room, the "process" is also part of the "product".


----------



## bazzap (Mar 5, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Yes, in the old weeks days, the "new" timeshares from a developer and the "used" resale timeshares were virtually the same - you stayed in the same "used" room for the same seven days, with the same trading and use privileges as the owner who bought "new" and paid much more. (Except in the case of Marriott, no exchanges for Rewards Points, but that has become a almost insignificant difference for most weeks.)
> 
> But, in the new points world, the products are very different. Yes, the rooms are the same, but the "product" is more than just the room, it's also the use privileges, which are much different with points - no longer restricted to seven nights, the ability to spend more or less points to change unit size or view, a more real-time/hotel-like booking process, etc. It's not just about the room, the "process" is also part of the "product".


True, although
our recent resale weeks purchases were specifically at home resorts we plan to stay at every year
our earlier resale weeks purchases were completed prior to the cut off dates, so we have enrolled these and benefit from the same use privileges and flexibility as points purchases but at resale prices


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 5, 2017)

bazzap said:


> True, although
> our recent resale weeks purchases were specifically at home resorts we plan to stay at every year
> our earlier resale weeks purchases were completed prior to the cut off dates, so we have enrolled these and benefit from the same use privileges and flexibility as points purchases but at resale prices



Yes, those of us who were late to the Marriott party are quite jealous of those of you who were able to enroll cheap resale pre-2010 weeks without buying Trust points of any kind. But alas, those of us who came after 6/2010 have no real way to play in points and obtain those benefits as cheaply as you have. The best we can do are resale points or Marriott hybrids (which still aren't truly "cheap" by resale week standards). That's what I was really addressing - why someone *today* would decide to buy the more expensive product.


----------



## mas (Mar 6, 2017)

We were at a presentation at the end of Jan. 2017, I don't remember what the current 'rack rate' is because when they see that you have trust points in your account, they offer points at a discount depending on the package being offered.  What we were offered were pkgs ranging in price from ~ $6.50/point to $7.50/point this included both points and a week purchase.

If you believe the vacationclub website, the price/point is increasing April 1st.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2017)

mas said:


> We were at a presentation at the end of Jan. 2017, I don't remember what the current 'rack rate' is because when they see that you have trust points in your account, they offer points at a discount depending on the package being offered.  What we were offered were pkgs ranging in price from ~ $6.50/point to $7.50/point this included both points and a week purchase.
> 
> If you believe the vacationclub website, the price/point is increasing April 1st.


This isn't necessarily what the price of the points are though. The combined price is $6.50-$7.50 because they are combining it with a week that give you a very low price per electable point. The DC point price of the pure trust points part of the transaction are still close to that rack rate.


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This isn't necessarily what the price of the points are though. The combined price is $6.50-$7.50 because they are combining it with a week that give you a very low price per electable point. The DC point price of the pure trust points part of the transaction are still close to that rack rate.



You are correct, I wasn't specific/clear enough.  The points part of the offer was just under $11/point and when you add in the annual points conversion of the week offered and the price of the week the average price of the points was around $7/point. The best part of this offer is that you can purchase a resale week at a 'bargain' price from Marriott which is eligible to convert to VC points annually.  One can look at this as buying points for a significantly lower price than Marriott offers for just a points purchase; of course you also have to buy a certain amount of trust points as part of the deal, but the average or combined cost of the points comes out to roughly $7/point.


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 8, 2017)

We are interested in getting to 7k points. We own at waiohai and can therefore point generate 5075.
Went to presentation yesterdayy. They offered us 2 thnings:

2000 points for 13+ per point
_ 595 fee we paid to enroll our week
- 1750 credit for upcoming Marriott stays in sfo at the end of this trip
- 2680 discount for being
G owners long term
And a choice of either 150 k MR points
Or a one time bonus of 2k DC points good for 2 years no maintenance fees
For a grand total of $10.80 a point plus the either or bonus and put it on the card for more MR points

OR

a bundle of a silver week Grand ocean points generator of approx 1950 points, but buying  the week points bundle at 7.80 total per point.
These points would be legacy not trust as I understand it.

They are giving us 5 dAys to decide.

I know all the pros and cons and I know I could buy points on the resale for maybe I feels 9 per point after junk fees.
He explained these would not be in one account. I disagree with that from others experiences, but pointless to argue.

So this is our experience.

Nice guy Lou perillo, no pressure.
He limped our Starwood accounts explained things I didn't know about the merger and asked us what we were looking to do, not telling us what he wanted to do.

Either way we can pay cash. I will probably put the cash on the Marriott card and get more points ( I am a points junkie).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 8, 2017)

As the price of advertised points go up, the price of resale points go down. Logic would say that it should be a direct relationship but we know from timeshare history that logic does not dictate reality. In a high pressure sales presentation the real world disappears.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 8, 2017)

chunkygal said:


> We are interested in getting to 7k points. We own at waiohai and can therefore point generate 5075.
> Went to presentation yesterdayy. They offered us 2 thnings:
> 
> 2000 points for 13+ per point
> ...



The pure 2000 points bundle sounds similar to other offers reported by others on TUG. Based on your $10.80, that would make the cost about $21,600.

Even though you don't say it explicitly, I assume the bundle is the Grande Ocean Silver week (I think that would be 1925 Legacy points for a Silver Oceanside), plus the 2000 matching Trust points that you would have to buy to be able to enroll that week. So that would mean you are buying a total of 3925 points (1925 legacy and 2000 Trust). Using your blended cost of $7.80/point, that means your total cost is about $30,600. According to the Marriott resales web site, a Silver Oceanside Grande Ocean is $6600, so that means the 2000 Trust points are costing you $24,000 or $12/point. (Maybe you could negotiate and ask, "Why can't you still give me the $10.80 price with the incentives, since I'm still buying 2000 Trust points PLUS a legacy week." That would drop the cost to $28,200 or $7.18/point.

The only thing to be careful about is the maintenance fee per point ratio for the Grande Ocean week if you decide to go that route - the maintenance fee of $1454 for 1925 legacy points means those points are costing you $0.76/point per year rather than the $0.53/point for Trust points. We have a similar situation with our Silver Barony Beach Club week that was bought using a similar bundle a few years ago, but the bundle still made sense because we saved so much upfront versus a pure points purchase. The other advantage is you get a week that you can either use or trade and get more value than electing for DC points, but the point value still counts toward your ownership tier.

And your figure of $9/point for resale points is way high - I think the going rate is $4 to $5 per point resale, plus $2 in junk fees - so $6 to $7 per point total. Some have reported points passing ROFR at lower levels than that, but those appear to be the averages.

I guess if you think you need the additional points, option #2 is a better deal (added to your Waiohai, you would have a total of 9000 points). But if all you want to do is get to 7000, then option #1 would be less money.


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 9, 2017)

You are right about the maintenance fees in grande ocean and although being near hhi living I. Ga, the silver weeks are time we may or may not go. October is one of my favorite times there. We also own Dvc hhi and boardwalk. We usually go to hhi on dvc. We may sell dvc which after 20 years has held it's value more, but less interesting now that kids are grown.

I am not interested in getting to 10000 as whatever I need more tnan 7k I can rent. 

Thank you for your thoughtful reply neighbor from NC. 

My recollection was wrong about the resale points. I could not remember if the 4 was before or after junkfees.


I think I will go for the option  #1


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 9, 2017)

chunkygal said:


> You are right about the maintenance fees in grande ocean and although being near hhi living I. Ga, the silver weeks are time we may or may not go. October is one of my favorite times there.



Silver season in HHI is Feb/Mar, November, and Christmas/New Years Weeks. October is Gold season. Having said that, we were able to trade our 2017 Silver Barony for a Gold season week (September 2017) at Grande Ocean. We got the match last November about 10 months out. We had reserved Week 12 at Barony for deposit, which is usually the highest demand Silver week. Others on TUG had told me that trading a good Silver HHI week for Gold season in HHI should be very doable, and that proved to be the case. In a couple weeks, we are going to try to reserve week 12 for 2018, and in 2018, week 12 is the week before Easter. Since a HHI Easter week should have greater trade power than the 2017 week, I'm not sure what we'll try to request with that, if we can get it. That's the advantage of the bundle -- you get a week to either trade or elect for points -- but as you say, if your goal is just to get to 7000, spending the extra $9000 for the bundle may not be worth it.


----------



## catharsis (Mar 9, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> The pure 2000 points bundle sounds similar to other offers reported by others on TUG. Based on your $10.80, that would make the cost about $21,600.
> 
> Even though you don't say it explicitly, I assume the bundle is the Grande Ocean Silver week (I think that would be 1925 Legacy points for a Silver Oceanside), plus the 2000 matching Trust points that you would have to buy to be able to enroll that week. So that would mean you are buying a total of 3925 points (1925 legacy and 2000 Trust). Using your blended cost of $7.80/point, that means your total cost is about $30,600. According to the Marriott resales web site, a Silver Oceanside Grande Ocean is $6600, so that means the 2000 Trust points are costing you $24,000 or $12/point. (Maybe you could negotiate and ask, "Why can't you still give me the $10.80 price with the incentives, since I'm still buying 2000 Trust points PLUS a legacy week." That would drop the cost to $28,200 or $7.18/point.
> 
> ...


Surely if the *only* objective is to reach 7k then the cheapest way is to add 2k resale points and pay the junk fees ... Total cost probably 13k all-inclusive including junk fees.  ( And possibly lower ... See recent updates on ROFR thread)

And why add points which cost .76 per point in MF when any number of points can be rented for less.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 9, 2017)

catharsis said:


> Surely if the *only* objective is to reach 7k then the cheapest way is to add 2k resale points and pay the junk fees ... Total cost probably 13k all-inclusive including junk fees.  ( And possibly lower ... See recent updates on ROFR thread)
> 
> And why add points which cost .76 per point in MF when any number of points can be rented for less.
> 
> ...



Valid points. Since the OP only needs 2000 points, I think the resale+junk fees option might make a lot of sense. For larger purchases (at least 3000 to 4000 or more points), the per point prices of most bundles winds up being fairly close to the average resale+junk purchase price, so for those larger amounts, I would probably opt for the bundle from Marriott for the extra security that Marriott can't restrict usage at some point in the future. We need about 3750 to 4000 points to get to the 7000 point level ourselves, so if we ever opt to do that, we'll probably go the bundle route, if we can find a good week with a reasonable mf/point ratio that we might also want to use and can get the bundle at somewhere around $7/point (that is, unless the ultra cheap price that GregT was able get for resale points becomes the new norm).

As far as the $0.76 maintenance fee cost for the companion week, we have the same situation with our Silver Barony, and that's why we have opted not to elect for points for 2017 and 2018. We get more value using it as a week - our September trade to Grande Ocean would cost at least 3500 points, but our Silver week is only worth 1625. However, the points value of the week still counts toward our ownership tier, and in a year when we need a few more DC points, we can still elect without forking out additional cash to rent a comparable amount of points. I like that flexibility, but the ability to actually use the week is what makes it an attractive option for us.


----------



## catharsis (Mar 9, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Valid points. Since the OP only needs 2000 points, I think the resale+junk fees option might make a lot of sense. For larger purchases (at least 3000 to 4000 or more points), the per point prices of most bundles winds up being fairly close to the average resale+junk purchase price, so for those larger amounts, I would probably opt for the bundle from Marriott for the extra security that Marriott can't restrict usage at some point in the future. We need about 3750 to 4000 points to get to the 7000 point level ourselves, so if we ever opt to do that, we'll probably go the bundle route, if we can find a good week with a reasonable mf/point ratio that we might also want to use and can get the bundle at somewhere around $7/point (that is, unless the ultra cheap price that GregT was able get for resale points becomes the new norm).
> 
> As far as the $0.76 maintenance fee cost for the companion week, we have the same situation with our Silver Barony, and that's why we have opted not to elect for points for 2017 and 2018. We get more value using it as a week - our September trade to Grande Ocean would cost at least 3500 points, but our Silver week is only worth 1625. However, the points value of the week still counts toward our ownership tier, and in a year when we need a few more DC points, we can still elect without forking out additional cash to rent a comparable amount of points. I like that flexibility, but the ability to actually use the week is what makes it an attractive option for us.


I completely see the logic of buying a week which is a good rented or trader but not very points rich IF you need the points to get to a higher tier because as you say one does not *have* to trade for points.  But the OP is not in that situation and so the hybrid doesn't make much sense for them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunandFun83 (Mar 16, 2017)

The retail price for points is such a painful conversation to watch.  I know the uninformed first time buyers are dropping hard cash on their first tour.  But, why are long time owners paying $50,000 to $100,000 or more for new points?

Points are abundantly available in the secondary market.  Yes Marriott charges a junk fee to transfer that works out to $2 a point.  Go to redweek.com and find points listed at $4 or $4.50 with a reputable broker.  Need a name , PM me.

Marriott might take $4.00 with ROFR, $4.50 will probably pass.  With closing cost and $2 transfer fee, your total cost is $6.75 a point.  Buying a Silver anything week to get a hybrid with points is a waste of money.  You can usually reserve a silver MGO with an A/C for $189.  Why would you ever want to pay $1,300 maintenance fees forever for a $189 value week.

I bought points at these prices.  It can be done,  Do not let the agent push you to $5 or $6 to pass ROFR, just try again at $4.50.  If you have already found TUG, do not pay $13 for points that you can buy for $6.75.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Mar 16, 2017)

There is excellent analysis in this thread of the boondoggle known as destination point purchases and the boondoggle of buying "hybrid" weeks that either rent very cheaply or can be obtained with an A/C.  I cannot fathom buying the lifelong ridiculous maintenance fees. I cannot fathom people spending 50-100K on these points, then participating in threads discussing the anxiety  of competing with other "owners" to book what they want.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 17, 2017)

SunandFun83 said:


> Marriott might take $4.00 with ROFR, $4.50 will probably pass.  With closing cost and $2 transfer fee, your total cost is $6.75 a point.  Buying a Silver anything week to get a hybrid with points is a waste of money.  You can usually reserve a silver MGO with an A/C for $189.  Why would you ever want to pay $1,300 maintenance fees forever for a $189 value week.
> 
> I bought points at these prices.  It can be done,  Do not let the agent push you to $5 or $6 to pass ROFR, just try again at $4.50.  If you have already found TUG, do not pay $13 for points that you can buy for $6.75.



Many Hybrid Bundles can result in a net cost per point of $6.50 to $7.50, so those are very competitive with the cost of resale points. Also, not all bundles are built around Silver weeks. Many bundles are built around Gold or Platinum weeks and still result in cost per point in that same range. Even Silver weeks can be good values. We used our Silver Barony Beach Club to easily trade into September (Gold season) at Grande Ocean. That same September booking would have taken 3500-4000 points at a maintenance fee cost of roughly $1900 to $2100, or at a cash cost of around $2700 on Marriott.com (yes, I know, rental from owner is cheaper, but we don't book that way, as I've discussed ad-naseum in other posts). Buying a Hybrid for the same cost as resale points gives you greater value because you can choose to play in either weeks or points.

As far as the $189 A/C option, I've found those can be hit or miss and there's no guarantee that there will be an A/C available when you want to go. With the Silver week, we don't have to hope for an A/C. But having said that, I think we will rarely if ever use our Silver week in season unless we decided we wanted to go over the Christmas holiday sometime. We bought it as part of a hybrid as an inexpensive way to get a usable number of points to test drive the DC system, with the added advantage of being able to use it as a trader for shoulder season trips.

Plus, if we decided to ditch the Silver week at some point, we could broker it through Marriott Resales and probably recoup about two-thirds of our purchase price (since they have increased the retail price of our week by $400 since we bought three years ago). Factoring in that residual value, by the end of this year, or certainly by 2018, we will have already recouped the full cost of that week with the trips we've booked as weeks (trades) or from electing points. (Admittedly, electing for points on a Silver week is not a great value due to the mf/point. We will do so only when we absolutely need those points to book something we really want, and then only if point rental doesn't work for that situation.)



Hi I'm new here said:


> There is excellent analysis in this thread of the boondoggle known as destination point purchases and the boondoggle of buying "hybrid" weeks that either rent very cheaply or can be obtained with an A/C.  I cannot fathom buying the lifelong ridiculous maintenance fees. I cannot fathom people spending 50-100K on these points, then participating in threads discussing the anxiety  of competing with other "owners" to book what they want.



If you can't fathom it, then don't buy it. It's not right for you. But there are also many other financial analyses on TUG that show that, for many of us, owning is anything but a boondoggle. We save money over time when compared to cash bookings. I can honestly say, if I had to pay the $3000+ cost for a cash booking at Barony or a similar property for Heritage PGA week in HHI, there is no way we would be going next month...and we certainly wouldn't be going again in September to Grande Ocean, thus spending almost $6000 in cash to book two weeks in Hilton Head for 2017. If we hadn't owned our old non-Marriott timeshare on Maui from 1999-2014, there is no way we would have paid what it would have cost to book a 2BR condo on Maui seven times over those years.

You continue to characterize others' well-thought-out plans that happen to be right for them as boondoggles just because their approach is not right for you. No one should buy without thorough analysis and research, and ownership is not for everyone - and it's clearly not for you - but don't paint everyone with that same brush.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Mar 17, 2017)

There is a vibrant rental market all over the world for timeshares, condos, wholly owned homes, we've rented them owner direct or through third parties like VRBO, Redweek.  Timeshares routinely rent for half of the Marriott rack rates.  I see little validity in analysis predicated on comparisons to rack rate. 
On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  NO maintenance fees.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> There is a vibrant rental market all over the world for timeshares, condos, wholly owned homes, we've rented them owner direct or through third parties like VRBO, Redweek.  Timeshares routinely rent for half of the Marriott rack rates.  I see little validity in analysis predicated on comparisons to rack rate.
> On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  NO maintenance fees.


You do realize if nobody owned these things, and didn't pay MF's, they would not exist and folks like you would not be able to rent them.  Renters like you need owners like us.  The world is full of all types of people.. to each their own (or rent) as the case may be.  ;-)


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> There is a vibrant rental market all over the world for timeshares, condos, wholly owned homes, we've rented them owner direct or through third parties like VRBO, Redweek.  Timeshares routinely rent for half of the Marriott rack rates.  I see little validity in analysis predicated on comparisons to rack rate.
> On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  NO maintenance fees.



You continue to quote Redweek, VRBO, etc for your rental comparisons. Those are all rental-by-owner sites and you are still dealing with an owner, so are meaningless to those of us who do not choose to rent from individuals. I've repeatedly said - and have agreed with you - that for folks who are comfortable with large person-to-person transactions and who are willing to rely on that strategy for their vacations, the business case for ownership can sometimes be tough - especially if those people are willing and able to travel in non-peak seasons. But you seem unwilling to acknowledge that ownership can indeed make sense for folks who don't choose to rent from owners, and for those who value flexibility and cancellation rights (and there were a number of us who expressed our reservations about P2P transactions in that other thread you mention). Go back and read the posts in that other thread for a number of good summaries of the negatives of owner rentals that cause some of us to shy away from them.

Not that it's relevant, but just for the record, even the two Monarch weeks you quoted wouldn't have worked for us. As you said, one week you saw didn't even overlap the Heritage golf week and the other only overlapped two days. We're going for the full week, and I'll spend parts four or five days on the course (photographing the Wednesday pro-am and attending the four competitive rounds). I was also lucky enough to snag an orphan Sunday night at Heritage Club with DC points, so after checking out of Barony on Sunday AM, I can check into Heritage Club and then walk "home" after the Sunday final round without having to deal with an evening four hour drive back to Charlotte. I would have never been able to make that latter move with an owner rental.

Again, one size does not fit all.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  *NO maintenance fees.*


But if you owned you also would not have the rental cost.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> There is a vibrant rental market all over the world for timeshares, condos, wholly owned homes, we've rented them owner direct or through third parties like VRBO, Redweek.  Timeshares routinely rent for half of the Marriott rack rates.  I see little validity in analysis predicated on comparisons to rack rate.
> On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  NO maintenance fees.



Understood, and it's not incorrect to share the knowledge that a timeshare rental market exists in the overall discussion of whether timeshare ownership is a viable option for vacationing.  But when it's the only knowledge that you impart and you do it repeatedly to the point where you completely disregard what every other poster in a discussion is sharing, that's not correct.  This is your fair warning - in the Marriott forum, at least, I'm going to start deleting your posts if they are simply a repeat of your broken record "buying is bad, buying is a boondoggle, renting is best, go <here> <here> and <here> to rent" spiel.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> On the really big thread there was discussion of a weekly rental during the HHI Heritage Golf course.  In a two minute search I found two bedroom Monarch overlapping the last two golf rounds for $1750.  The week prior there were numerous listings at $1100.  Our friends just returned from HHI golf weeks, friends rented Barony and GO each for a week. The first week of March a two bedroom Barony was $900 and the GO week rented for $ 1000.  NO maintenance fees.



And by the way...as I said above, booking from owners/Redweek, etc. is not a relevant choice for us - but even *IF *we were willing to book that way, we would have a hard time renting on Redweek for less than our maintenance fee costs for our two trips in 2017 to HHI. The April and Sept weeks will cost us $3300 in maintenance fees. We have Oceanfront at Barony in April, and since September is an II trade, I suspect we'll get Oceanside (but the deposited unit we received is oceanfront, so we could get lucky, I guess, but we're not counting on it).

So, if we compare apples to apples with comparable Redweek listings to what we have booked -  the one Oceanfront listing at Barony for Heritage week is $2500. For the September week at GO, we'd be looking at $1800 to $2250 for Oceanside. So a total of $4300 to $4750 for the same two bookings, *even on Redweek*.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't realize this was a dissent free board.  I know I've hit a deep nerve which tells me I am very close to the third rail of truth that involves your side, my side and the "truth".  If I gave one young family pause about getting involved I'm a very happy camper.  
I've actually made multiple points.  Life has a way of evolving, a product that sounds good when you have a couple little kids may bore you in five years and may become completely unworkable shortly after that.  Booking rules are complicated and many buyers don't have the time to invest to learn the system. This product is not an investment. The destination club buy in cost and annual fees are staggering, often exceeding six  figures over time.  The product comes with no guarantees you will be able to book what you want.  There is a shared sentiment here that the points will not retain value.  Rules and policies constantly change and they are seldom in favor of the customer.  There is indeed a vibrant rental market- Marriott corp told us that years ago when we were in the system.  If you want to buy a timeshare use EBay, have patience or wait until the next economic slowdown to have pick of the litter for next to nothing.  I'm on the other side of Marriott TS vacations but we remain loyal to their hotel brands, having just converted SPG Starwood points into MRP.  I'm always happy to snag a deal in any of their brands. 

I hope moderators leave the Golden Vike thread alone, it should be a pinned thread.  And I still hope Golden Vike isn't really a buyer.  He touched a real nerve with all of you and certainly with me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> I didn't realize this was a dissent free board.  I know I've hit a deep nerve which tells me I am very close to the third rail of truth that involves your side, my side and the "truth".  If I gave one young family pause about getting involved I'm a very happy camper.
> I've actually made multiple points.  Life has a way of evolving, a product that sounds good when you have a couple little kids may bore you in five years and may become completely unworkable shortly after that.  Booking rules are complicated and many buyers don't have the time to invest to learn the system. This product is not an investment. The destination club buy in cost and annual fees are staggering, often exceeding six  figures over time.  The product comes with no guarantees you will be able to book what you want.  There is a shared sentiment here that the points will not retain value.  Rules and policies constantly change and they are seldom in favor of the customer.  There is indeed a vibrant rental market- Marriott corp told us that years ago when we were in the system.  If you want to buy a timeshare use EBay, have patience or wait until the next economic slowdown to have pick of the litter for next to nothing.  I'm on the other side of Marriott TS vacations but we remain loyal to their hotel brands, having just converted SPG Starwood points into MRP.  I'm always happy to snag a deal in any of their brands.
> 
> I hope moderators leave the Golden Vike thread alone, it should be a pinned thread.  And I still hope Golden Vike isn't really a buyer.  He touched a real nerve with all of you and certainly with me.



Nobody has claimed that this is a "dissent free board" and my warning has nothing to do with you or anybody else "hitting nerves."  The forum does have Rules, though, and one of them is that duplicate posts are not allowed.  Like I said, your singular message isn't blatantly incorrect so there is some leeway to allow it in a number of threads in which it fits the topic (which I've done,) but when it's posted repeatedly within a single thread or short period of time it eventually dominates threads taking them off-topic.  No matter how many times you repeat your message there will always be TUGgers who are at least as smart as you who do things differently, and a bombardment of "MY WAY IS THE ONLY WAY" posts only serves to aggravate, not educate.

If you don't understand the TUG rules as they're being applied here, please contact me or TUGBrian privately, away from this thread.  Any further comments in the thread about moderation will be removed.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 17, 2017)

FWIW, the entire Golden Vike's thread is what got me active again as a Member on TUG after 10 years and ultimately back into weeks.  Mining that thread for info may be a bit tedious, but it truly is a thread most anyone that is interested in TS should read from start to finish.

The breadth of knowledge, not only the analytics and manner in which Golden presented them, but the counter-points presented by folks with deep knowledge of week, points, hybrids, ROI (maybe RO Ownership. ;-)...etc. were outstanding.

I think that type of thread is what makes simple, "Don't do this statements', so tedious to see.  In almost any 'should I buy' thread even the veterans here will make a logical case for why it's not for everyone and to pursue due diligence in evaluation your personal vacation plans and budget, before dropping significant dollars...and with Points things just get that much more complicated. ;-)


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> Life has a way of evolving, a product that sounds good when you have a couple little kids may bore you in five years and may become completely unworkable shortly after that.  Booking rules are complicated and many buyers don't have the time to invest to learn the system. This product is not an investment. The destination club buy in cost and annual fees are staggering, often exceeding six  figures over time.  The product comes with no guarantees you will be able to book what you want.  There is a shared sentiment here that the points will not retain value.  Rules and policies constantly change and they are seldom in favor of the customer.  There is indeed a vibrant rental market- Marriott corp told us that years ago when we were in the system.



As Susan implied, I think the only "nerve" you hit was the one that reacts negatively to absolutes as opposed to nuances. We all love a good honest discussion on the pluses and mines of owning, renting, etc.

For example, I think very few of us who took issue with some of your statements could honestly disagree with most anything you say in the statement I've quoted above from your most recent post. But to make the transition from those truths to the statement, paraphrased, "No one, not anyone, should ever buy a timeshare or points" is where many of us took issue. I would agree that anyone who doesn't understand all those facts you outlined above should not buy until they DO understand those issues and have evaluated whether they can work within those frameworks and how a product that has those characteristics fits their lifestyle. If they evaluate those issues thoughtfully, analytically, and with knowledge, and they still conclude ownership works for them, who are any of us to question their rationale? Similarly, if someone does the same analysis and decides not to buy, who are we to question their rationale?

In GoldenVIKE's thread that you referenced, he decided to buy because even though he has a young family, he has the income to afford ownership, and based on his evaluation and what was a very clear understanding of the limitations and opportunities inherent in ownership, he concluded it worked for him and his family. He has subsequently posted other threads asking questions about specific resorts as he decides where to take his family first. He did it the right way - as a smart, informed TUGger. Some may agree with this rationale, others may disagree, but he's really the only one who matters.

Life does change, as you say, but our own personal timeshare history demonstrates ownership can change and evolve with your life stage. We bought our first timeshare (in Maui) in 1999 when our kids were 1 and 4. We used it to go to Hawaii seven times, and to Disney about 7 times. Once the kids outgrew Disney trips, it became a little more difficult to use in the years we didn't go to Hawaii, and eventually even Hawaii became a non-starter when our kids reached high school/college age and didn't want to take family vacations without a friend going along. So we sold our old timeshare in 2014 and bought into the more flexible Marriott DC point system which will now fit our lifestyle as soon-to-be empty nesters much better. After 16 years of our original ownership, we more than recouped our maintenance fees and purchase cost and then used our leftover ownership from the 2012 to 2014 years (RCI TPUs) for week long trips to Hilton Head, Paris, and Southern California in 2015 and 2016. We just booked May 2018 for my wife and I to visit Sedona and we still have enough TPUs for at least one more trip (maybe two). That's for an ownership we sold three years ago (we have to pay about $100/year to extend the expiration dates of the TPUs, but that's a small price to pay for keeping them active.) We may wind up squeezing five or six weeks out of those last three years of Maui ownership.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 12, 2017)

Updating the list for historical tracking.

06/20/2010 - $9.20
 $9.60
 $9.85
 $10.22
 11/06/2011 - $10.94
 $11.20
 09/??/2012 - $11.64
 03/??/2013 - $11.88
 09/??/2013 - $11.96
 ??/??/2014 - $12.02
 06/20/2014 - $12.12
 09/11/2014 - $12.24
 03/26/2015 - $12.48
 06/18/2015 - $12.66
 09/10/2015 - $12.92
 03/24/2016 - $13.04
 07/14/2016 - $13.18
 12/01/2016 - $13.32 
09/01/2017 - $13.84 (date is approximate)


----------



## BigMac (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure how I got this but I think there was another increase between 12/1 and 9/1. 

. Makes some sense as 9 months is a longer than usual period without a change.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 12, 2017)

BigMac said:


> Not sure how I got this but I think there was another increase between 12/1 and 9/1. View attachment 4746. Makes some sense as 9 months is a longer than usual period without a change.


It does seem likely....I added it...as well as another apparent missed jump seen in this thread....  Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged] 

 06/20/2010 - $9.20
 $9.60
 $9.85
 $10.22
 11/06/2011 - $10.94
 $11.20
 09/??/2012 - $11.64
 03/??/2013 - $11.88
 09/??/2013 - $11.96
 ??/??/2014 - $12.02
 06/20/2014 - $12.12
 09/11/2014 - $12.24
 03/26/2015 - $12.48
 06/18/2015 - $12.66
 09/10/2015 - $12.92
 03/24/2016 - $13.04
 07/14/2016 - $13.18
 12/01/2016 - $13.32 
04/01/2017 - $13.52 (date is approximate)
06/01/2017 - $13.68 (date is approximate)
 09/01/2017 - $13.84 (date is approximate)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for keeping this updated!


----------



## BigMac (Nov 30, 2017)

Website says another increase in the rack rate will take effect tomorrow. If anyone attends a presentation next month please post the new rate


----------



## Bodie (Dec 12, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Many Hybrid Bundles can result in a net cost per point of $6.50 to $7.50, so those are very competitive with the cost of resale points. Also, not all bundles are built around Silver weeks. Many bundles are built around Gold or Platinum weeks and still result in cost per point in that same range. Even Silver weeks can be good values. We used our Silver Barony Beach Club to easily trade into September (Gold season) at Grande Ocean. That same September booking would have taken 3500-4000 points at a maintenance fee cost of roughly $1900 to $2100, or at a cash cost of around $2700 on Marriott.com (yes, I know, rental from owner is cheaper, but we don't book that way, as I've discussed ad-naseum in other posts). Buying a Hybrid for the same cost as resale points gives you greater value because you can choose to play in either weeks or points.
> 
> As far as the $189 A/C option, I've found those can be hit or miss and there's no guarantee that there will be an A/C available when you want to go. With the Silver week, we don't have to hope for an A/C. But having said that, I think we will rarely if ever use our Silver week in season unless we decided we wanted to go over the Christmas holiday sometime. We bought it as part of a hybrid as an inexpensive way to get a usable number of points to test drive the DC system, with the added advantage of being able to use it as a trader for shoulder season trips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bodie (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello, read your informative break down of hybrid bundles and wonder if you would be kind enough to provide advice.  We are legacy owners in Aruba and hold 2500 DC points.  In order to reach Presidential level we are being offered silver St Kitts at either $13,000(2000 pts annually) or $12,400 (2950 pts e/o year) to get to that level.  MFs $1899 or $1285 respectively which would bring our annual MFs to over $7000.  We will probably never go to St Kitts - certainly not in Silver (hurricane) season.  A DC points purchase of 1500 (we only need 1350 but that isn't offered) would be more than $20K and no deeded week.  Do any of those scenarios sound better than the other? MVC tells me they only have Silver weeks left.   Thanks for your response.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 12, 2017)

Bodie said:


> Hello, read your informative break down of hybrid bundles and wonder if you would be kind enough to provide advice.  We are legacy owners in Aruba and hold 2500 DC points.  In order to reach Presidential level we are being offered silver St Kitts at either $13,000(2000 pts annually) or $12,400 (2950 pts e/o year) to get to that level.  MFs $1899 or $1285 respectively which would bring our annual MFs to over $7000.  We will probably never go to St Kitts - certainly not in Silver (hurricane) season.  A DC points purchase of 1500 (we only need 1350 but that isn't offered) would be more than $20K and no deeded week.  Do any of those scenarios sound better than the other? MVC tells me they only have Silver weeks left.   Thanks for your response.


St Kitts only has 88 units, so that may explain only having Silver weeks left.
We own Gold weeks there and either stay at the resort or use it as a very good Interval exchanger.
The points allocation is relatively very low though for the high MFs charged, so personally i would not recommend buying a Silver week there just to get Presidential level, especially if you never plan to go there.
I would push to explore similar options, but for a resort you would plan to go to with lower MFs.


----------



## Bodie (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you.   I was leaning that way and appreciate your input.  Happy Holidays


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 21, 2018)

Just got an email advising a 3/31/18 price increase for DC Trust Points, no word on $ amounts but including a Request Information link.  Purchase of at least 2,500 Points initiated prior to will earn 2,500 Plus Points:



> _*Eligibility:* With the new purchase and closing on a minimum of 2,500 Vacation Club Points, purchaser will receive the matching number of PlusPoints as the contracted purchase as a special purchase incentive. PlusPoints may be redeemed for nights at any Marriott Vacation Club® resort or property. This special purchase offer is only for purchasers who are residents of the 50 United States, including the District of Columbia but excluding Alabama, Delaware, Hawaii, Idaho, Missouri, Mississippi, North Dakota, Ohio, West Virginia and the state of Washington. Purchaser must call to initiate the purchase, sign and return contract documents for the purchase of at least 2,500 Vacation Club Points to Marriott Vacation Club, Central Sales Distribution, 6649 Westwood Boulevard, Suite 500, Orlando, Florida 32821, no later than March 30, 2018 to receive the 2,500 PlusPoints. The contract documents will be mailed out via FedEx courier services and a FedEx envelope will be included for the return of the contract documents. The Vacation Club Points and PlusPoints necessary to occupy specific resorts for a specific number of nights may change from time to time and is determined by the time of year, days of week of stay, view and bedroom type reserved. Reservations are subject to availability. PlusPoints can be used to reserve accommodations and other Exchange Benefits within the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program, subject to terms and conditions of the Exchange Company Documents. PlusPoints expire 24 months from deposit. PlusPoints will be deposited within 30 days from date of closing. Offer expires March 30, 2018. Offer is not available with any other promotional offer, including resort marketing packages. Offer subject to change without notice. PlusPoints are nontransferable and may not be banked, borrowed or traded for Marriott Rewards® points. Airfare, ground transportation, gratuities, additional expenses and applicable taxes, if any, are not included with this offer._


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 21, 2018)

Just for tracking purposes, I am pretty convinced back in Nov/Dec 2017 they upped the price to $13.90 per point.   A surprisingly small jump, but have seen that number quoted in several posts, so I believe it to be true.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Just for tracking purposes, I am pretty convinced back in Nov/Dec 2017 they upped the price to $12.90 per point.   A surprisingly small jump, but have seen that number quoted in several posts, so I believe it to be true.



I think you mean $13.90?


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 21, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> I think you mean $13.90?


Sorry...you are correct...and I edited my post so as not to confuse.


----------



## BigMac (Mar 21, 2018)

Found this on the MVC website. A 0.43% increase to $13.9pp brings it to $13.96

*Become an Owner Before Prices Increase and Get a Bonus Vacation!*
When you become an Owner in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Program by purchasing a minimum of 2,500 Vacation Club Points by March 30, 2018, you’ll *receive 2,500 Vacation Club PlusPoints*. Redeem your PlusPoints toward up to 6 nights* at any available Marriott Vacation Club® property or resort. That’s like getting a bonus vacation!

Act now. Prices Increase March 31, 20181.

For details about this limited-time offer, scroll down to see the Details of Participation, *call 800-527-1589* or request information using the form to the right.

*The number of nights that may be available using 2,500 PlusPoints depends on the resort, its location, dates and unit type/view requested.

1On this date, Beneficial Interest prices will increase by 0.43% over current prices


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 18, 2018)

Just updating the list to keep it all in one place......

06/20/2010 - $9.20
 $9.60
 $9.85
 $10.22
 11/06/2011 - $10.94
 $11.20
 09/??/2012 - $11.64
 03/??/2013 - $11.88
 09/??/2013 - $11.96
 ??/??/2014 - $12.02
 06/20/2014 - $12.12
 09/11/2014 - $12.24
 03/26/2015 - $12.48
 06/18/2015 - $12.66
 09/10/2015 - $12.92
 03/24/2016 - $13.04
 07/14/2016 - $13.18
 12/01/2016 - $13.32 
 04/01/2017 - $13.52 (date is approximate)
 06/01/2017 - $13.68 (date is approximate)
 09/01/2017 - $13.84 (date is approximate) 
  12/01/2017 - $13.90
 03/31/2018 - $13.96


----------



## BigMac (Dec 11, 2018)

Just saw that people are reporting that the current rack price is $14.10. Anyone know what date this was implemented so Fasttr can keep his list updated?


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 3, 2019)

BigMac said:


> Just saw that people are reporting that the current rack price is $14.10. Anyone know what date this was implemented so Fasttr can keep his list updated?


Sorry...I can only confirm that as of 2/22/20 it was still $14.10.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 22, 2019)

Just attended an “update” and rack rate went up again......I updated the grid

06/20/2010 - $9.20
$9.60
$9.85
$10.22
11/06/2011 - $10.94
$11.20
09/??/2012 - $11.64
03/??/2013 - $11.88
09/??/2013 - $11.96
??/??/2014 - $12.02
06/20/2014 - $12.12
09/11/2014 - $12.24
03/26/2015 - $12.48
06/18/2015 - $12.66
09/10/2015 - $12.92
03/24/2016 - $13.04
07/14/2016 - $13.18
12/01/2016 - $13.32 
04/01/2017 - $13.52 (date is approximate)
06/01/2017 - $13.68 (date is approximate)
09/01/2017 - $13.84 (date is approximate) 
12/01/2017 - $13.90
04/01/2018 - $13.96
12/01/2018 - $14.10 (date is approximate)
04/01/2019 - $14.26 (date is approximate)
09/01/2019 - $14.54 (date is approximate)


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 22, 2019)

*DATE* *PRICE/POINT* *% INC*
06/20/10              $9.20

...............            $9.60 4.35%

...............            $9.85 2.60%

..............           $10.22 3.76%
11/06/11            $10.94 7.05%

..............           $11.20 2.38%
09/??/2012         $11.64 3.93%
03/??/2013         $11.88 2.06%
09/??/2013         $11.96 0.67%
??/??/2014          $12.02 0.50%
06/20/14            $12.12 0.83%
09/11/14            $12.24 0.99%
03/26/15            $12.48 1.96%
06/18/15            $12.66 1.44%
09/10/15            $12.92 2.05%
03/24/16            $13.04 0.93%
07/14/16            $13.18 1.07%
12/01/16            $13.32 1.06%
04/01/17            $13.52 1.50%
06/01/17            $13.68 1.18%
09/01/17            $13.84 1.17%
12/01/17            $13.90 0.43%
04/01/18            $13.96 0.43%
12/01/18            $14.10 1.00%
04/01/19            $14.26 1.13%
09/01/19            $14.54 1.96%

Year to Year Rough Calculation
2013  $0.32
2014  $0.28
2015  $0.68
2016  $0.40
2017  $0.58
2018  $0.20
2019 $0.44


----------



## SkyBornDancer (Jan 8, 2021)

*DATE* *PRICE/POINT* *% INC*
06/20/10              $9.20

...............            $9.60 4.35%

...............            $9.85 2.60%

..............           $10.22 3.76%
11/06/11            $10.94 7.05%

..............           $11.20 2.38%
09/??/2012         $11.64 3.93%
03/??/2013         $11.88 2.06%
09/??/2013         $11.96 0.67%
??/??/2014          $12.02 0.50%
06/20/14            $12.12 0.83%
09/11/14            $12.24 0.99%
03/26/15            $12.48 1.96%
06/18/15            $12.66 1.44%
09/10/15            $12.92 2.05%
03/24/16            $13.04 0.93%
07/14/16            $13.18 1.07%
12/01/16            $13.32 1.06%
04/01/17            $13.52 1.50%
06/01/17            $13.68 1.18%
09/01/17            $13.84 1.17%
12/01/17            $13.90 0.43%
04/01/18            $13.96 0.43%
12/01/18            $14.10 1.00%
04/01/19            $14.26 1.13%
09/01/19            $14.54 1.96%
NEW 01/08/21   $14.72 (promotion for 4000points @ 10.30)

Year to Year Rough Calculation
2013  $0.32
2014  $0.28
2015  $0.68
2016  $0.40
2017  $0.58
2018  $0.20
2019 $0.44

---
Hi all, I just did a virtual sales presentation. I was looking for 4k points and quoted 14.72per DC with promotion of 10.3pp and 10,000 plus points. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## CULox99 (Jan 8, 2021)

DC Points promo right now is 2.5 bonus points with purchase at the $10.30 rate as mentioned by SkyBornDancer.   Last month they had a promo for a few days with 3x Bonus Points, but they are saying that is not available now.   Just an FYI if trying to negotiate on any DC Points purchases.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 8, 2021)

SkyBornDancer said:


> NEW 01/08/21   $14.72 (promotion for 4000points @ 10.30)



Some additional information to the above...we were quoted the same $14.72 in mid-November. For 3000 points, the discount is 25% to $11.04 instead of the 30% discount for 4000 points that yields the $10.30 noted above.


----------



## Kfp13 (Jan 9, 2021)

what are they saying you need to purchase to enroll a  week that was purchased via re-sale? We already have an enrolled week and a bunch of points but have been curious to see what the latest cost is to enroll an existing week in DC points?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 10, 2021)

Kfp13 said:


> what are they saying you need to purchase to enroll a  week that was purchased via re-sale? We already have an enrolled week and a bunch of points but have been curious to see what the latest cost is to enroll an existing week in DC points?


The general promo has been 3000 points to enroll one week (or two every other year weeks). I think it was 4000 or 4500 for two weeks.


----------



## MICROZE (Jan 10, 2021)

Kfp13 said:


> what are they saying you need to purchase to enroll a  week that was purchased via re-sale? We already have an enrolled week and a bunch of points but have been curious to see what the latest cost is to enroll an existing week in DC points?


Irrespective of whether you have already enrolled a week or have purchased DC-Points in the past, Marriott always requires the purchase of additional DCP-Points to enroll a resale week. 
The amount of DCP-Points you would have to purchase depends on what you have to enroll. Usually about 3000-DCP for a 2BR-EY week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kfp13 said:


> what are they saying you need to purchase to enroll a  week that was purchased via re-sale? We already have an enrolled week and a bunch of points but have been curious to see what the latest cost is to enroll an existing week in DC points?


If a currently owned week was purchased prior to June 2010, you can enroll that online. Unfortunately I don't know the cost. Last reports were ~$2395, though many have been able to enroll for free for attending a webinar or presentation without purchase.  If a week was purchased resale after June 2010, the only way to enroll it is with an additional point purchase direct from Marriott.


----------



## Islnd (Jan 10, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Irrespective of whether you have already enrolled a week or have purchased DC-Points in the past, Marriott always requires the purchase of additional DCP-Points to enroll a resale week.
> The amount of DCP-Points you would have to purchase depends on what you have to enroll. Usually about 3000-DCP for a 2BR-EY week.



Wait ....DCP-Points vs DC Points?? What is the difference?
Trying to educate myself since I am looking at a resale week.  I’m assuming you are saying that to enroll a fixed week you have to buy points directly from Marriott tied to the fixed week and minimum they sell you is 3K point which will cost you $30 to $35K on top of what you paid for week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2021)

Islnd said:


> Wait ....DCP-Points vs DC Points?? What is the difference?
> Trying to educate myself since I am looking at a resale week.  I’m assuming you are saying that to enroll a fixed week you have to buy points directly from Marriott tied to the fixed week and minimum they sell you is 3K point which will cost you $30 to $35K on top of what you paid for week.


I suspect the P in DCP is just short for "Points". Though that would have made the "Points" in "DCP-Points" redundant. There is no difference here, just terminology being used.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 10, 2021)

Islnd said:


> Wait ....DCP-Points vs DC Points?? What is the difference?
> Trying to educate myself since I am looking at a resale week.  I’m assuming you are saying that to enroll a fixed week you have to buy points directly from Marriott tied to the fixed week and minimum they sell you is 3K point which will cost you $30 to $35K on top of what you paid for week.


They are often referred to as DC or DP points.
When we first enrolled our weeks, they were referred to as DC points, so I guess that is what we will always call them but I do recognise the different terminology interchangeably.


----------



## MICROZE (Jan 10, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect the P in DCP is just short for "Points". Though that would have made the "Points" in "DCP-Points" redundant. There is no difference here, just terminology being used.


I also remember albeit vaguely the use of "*P*rogram".


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 7, 2021)

As of Apr 1, the list price of DC points has increased to $14.91 per point from $14.72


----------



## Likes to Travel (Apr 7, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> As of Apr 1, the list price of DC points has increased to $14.91 per point from $14.72


Do we know what the price is if you buy like 4000 points?  Prior to April 1 it was $10.30...


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 7, 2021)

Likes to Travel said:


> Do we know what the price is if you buy like 4000 points?  Prior to April 1 it was $10.30...




Buy them resale and it will cost you about $2.50 plus a $3.00 junk fee.   In essence you'd be paying $5.50 per point, or a total of $22,000 on the resale market.

Of course you can buy them from Marriott but it would cost you at least $41,200 @ $10.30 per point, but it will likely cost you more than $10.30 per point.



.


----------



## Likes to Travel (Apr 7, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Buy them resale and it will cost you about $2.50 plus a $3.00 junk fee.   In essence you'd be paying $5.50 per point, or a total of $22,000 on the resale market.
> 
> Of course you can buy them from Marriott but it would cost you at least $41,200 @ $10.30 per point, but it will likely cost you more than $10.30 per point.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying but there is a method to my madness.  I am trying to grandfather in some weeks so they can be enrolled.  I was told it went up from $10.30 but I haven't been able to hear what it went up to as of April 1...


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 7, 2021)

Likes to Travel said:


> I understand what you are saying but there is a method to my madness.  I am trying to grandfather in some weeks so they can be enrolled.  I was told it went up from $10.30 but I haven't been able to hear what it went up to as of April 1...


$10.30 is a 30% discount.  So I would assume new price to you for 4K points would be $10.44


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 7, 2021)

Likes to Travel said:


> Do we know what the price is if you buy like 4000 points?  Prior to April 1 it was $10.30...



MVC reduced the max discount from 30% to 25% for 4,000 points and greater at the new price


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 7, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> MVC reduced the max discount from 30% to 25% for 4,000 points and greater at the new price


That would be $11.18


----------



## Dean (Apr 8, 2021)

Likes to Travel said:


> I understand what you are saying but there is a method to my madness.  I am trying to grandfather in some weeks so they can be enrolled.  I was told it went up from $10.30 but I haven't been able to hear what it went up to as of April 1...


If you're trying to enroll 2 week you might want to look at buying a good week for Aruba or St. Kitts to enroll instead.  It might be cheaper up front and should be cheaper for maintenance fees.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 8, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> As of Apr 1, the list price of DC points has increased to $14.91 per point from $14.72



Thank you - the Points FAQ has been updated.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 9, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> As of Apr 1, the list price of DC points has increased to $14.91 per point from $14.72


On my virtual pitch this morning, they quoted $14.94 as the new rack rate, not $14.91.  Just pointing out the discrepancy as who knows which rep was correct.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 9, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> On my virtual pitch this morning, they quoted $14.94 as the new rack rate, not $14.91.  Just pointing out the discrepancy as who knows which rep was correct.



Shame on you! In the interests of having accurate numbers, you could have purchased then we'd know for sure the correct number.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 14, 2021)

There should be a corresponding thread for the value of points on the resale market. Every time point MFs go up (i.e., every year) the resale price will drop some more. Every time Marriott increases the fee to be able to put the resale points in the system (started at $1/point now $3/point) resale prices should drop some more. So the "value" proposition seems to become less and less attractive over time - spend $10+ for something worth $2 if you try to sell it (and Marriott picks it up with ROFR at will, and resells it for $10) . 

Unless it can be justified with enrolling a bunch of resale weeks at the same time (and even then, going the Aruba week route is probably a better deal) buying points outright is making less and less sense. Certainly a lot less sense than it did in 2010. But with VAC stock up 150% in the past year, seems like salespeople are doing a better job than me conveying the value! It's one thing to pick stuff up at $2 with ROFR when people sell their points. It's a whole different art to resell it at $10+ to another buyer at the same time.


----------



## rthib (Apr 14, 2021)

DanCali said:


> There should be a corresponding thread for the value of points on the resale market. Every time point MFs go up (i.e., every year) the resale price will drop some more. Every time Marriott increases the fee to be able to put the resale points in the system (started at $1/point now $3/point) resale prices should drop some more. So the "value" proposition seems to become less and less attractive over time - spend $10+ for something worth $2 if you try to sell it (and Marriott picks it up with ROFR at will, and resells it for $10) .
> 
> Unless it can be justified with enrolling a bunch of resale weeks at the same time (and even then, going the Aruba week route is probably a better deal) buying points outright is making less and less sense. Certainly a lot less sense than it did in 2010. But with VAC stock up 150% in the past year, seems like salespeople are doing a better job than me conveying the value! It's one thing to pick stuff up at $2 with ROFR when people sell their points. It's a whole different art to resell it at $10+ to another buyer at the same time.


I think for TUG purposes, knowing the prices is useful for those thinking of enrolling or hybrid purchase, since there can sometimes be a better there.
You are correct that there is rarely a reason to just buy points directly since there is not difference between resale and developer points once you pay the junk fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2021)

I can fill in most of the gaps with some information I obtained today. I tried reconciling this to our list, but many of the early numbers and dates seem to be off. The later years seem to match up better though. There is one in red below that my list doesn't have but was reported in this thread.

06/20/2010 $9.20
09/2010 $9.62
12/2010 $9.98
04/2011 $10.64
07/2011 $10.98
11/2011 $11.20
04/2012 $11:32
09/2012 $11.50
03/2013 $11.66
06/2013 $11.74
11/2013 $11.86
03/2014 $11.99
06/2014 $12.02
06/2014 $12.12
09/2014 $12.24
03/2015 $12.48
05/2015 $12.66
09/2015 $12.92
03/2016 $13.04
07/2016 $13.18
11/2016 $13.32
03/2017 $13.52
05/2017 $13.68
09/2017 $13.84
12/2017 $13.90
04/2018 $13.96
09/2018 $14.10
03/2019 $14.26
09/2019 $14.54
01/2021 $14.72


----------



## jimf41 (May 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I can fill in most of the gaps with some information I obtained today. I tried reconciling this to our list, but many of the early numbers and dates seem to be off. The later years seem to match up better though. There is one in red below that my list doesn't have but was reported in this thread.
> 
> 01/2021 $14.72



I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.

[_Moderator comment:  Please do not report this as a sales ad violation.  Offering to sell for $350 K is clearly meant as sarcasm rather than an offer to be taken seriously._]


----------



## vail (May 15, 2021)

jimf41 said:


> I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.



Am I too late?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2021)

jimf41 said:


> I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.



While I appreciate that Marriott regulars here patrol this forum the way I do and are happy to help rid our sandbox of ads by reporting them, this post isn't actually an ad. Jim can't sell his 24,800 DC Points because they're from enrolled Weeks, and even if they weren't there is absolutely no external resale market that comes anywhere near Marriott's direct-sale prices.

Let's all just take a minute and genuflect to Jim's excellent use of sarcasm. 

(But seriously, keep on reporting anything you suspect might be an ad - my favorite moderating job is to remove them. TUG's discussion forum is so much more valuable than a rent/buy/sell clearinghouse.)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

jimf41 said:


> I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.


Marriott offers a better discount than that if you buy that many points!!!


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 16, 2021)

jimf41 said:


> I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.



Sorry Jim, was willing to buy but I needed 24,801 points.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 16, 2021)

jimf41 said:


> I have 24,800 points if I covert my weeks. At the current rate that's worth $365,000. I know you're not supposed to advertise sales on this forum but I'd to let my Marriott tuggers know that I'm willing to sell for as little as $ 350,000. I'm only offering this to tuggers and it's first come first served. Call me now before the moderators block this post.
> 
> [_Moderator comment:  Please do not report this as a sales ad violation.  Offering to sell for $350 K is clearly meant as sarcasm rather than an offer to be taken seriously._]



But they're one owner and come from a good home!


----------



## jimf41 (May 16, 2021)

I'm astonished. No one has ever told me I'm sarcastic. Nnd I'm serious. If somebody offers me $350,00 they're yours, I'll even pay the transfer fees.


----------



## vail (May 17, 2021)

So I am not too late?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 15, 2021)

Just posting here for tracking purposes, have seen 2 posters today saying $15.18 is the current rack rate.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 23, 2021)

Posting this for tracking purposes.  Based on the linked screen shot recently posted by somebody who snapped it from a virtual presentation, the undiscounted price is now $15.60 per point.  



			https://tugbbs.com/forums/attachments/1634842747875-png.41316/


----------



## vpplayer (Dec 6, 2021)

For tracking:  Per our presentation at Grande Vista this morning (and into the afternoon of course), undiscounted price is currently $15.84/point


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 1, 2022)

$15.92 as of my pitch yesterday, 3/31/22.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2022)

We were told that the new price of points was $16.08 at our presentation yesterday. Rep said it changed in April, but no specific date. Just April.


----------



## StevenTing (May 4, 2022)

It was still 15.92 on 4/20/2022.


----------



## kozykritter (May 5, 2022)

StevenTing said:


> It was still 15.92 on 4/20/2022.


A couple of posts in this forum mentioned sales people saying that the price was increasing on April 30th so it appears that might have been an actual truth.


----------



## Dean (May 5, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> A couple of posts in this forum mentioned sales people saying that the price was increasing on April 30th so it appears that might have been an actual truth.


My source, which I believe is reliable, said they had been told that it was going up for points and Aruba weeks the end of April.


----------



## Red elephant (May 5, 2022)

Dean said:


> My source, which I believe is reliable, said they had been told that it was going up for points and Aruba weeks the end of April.


Marriott keeps changing the date when the price will go up . I was at a sales presentation at Marco Island on April 30th and was told the price was going up in 3 days.


----------



## Fasttr (May 5, 2022)

Red elephant said:


> Marriott keeps changing the date when the price will go up . I was at a sales presentation at Marco Island on April 30th and was told the price was going up in 3 days.


Its a soft rollout like the merger info.  ;-)


----------



## Wanderlustgrl (May 5, 2022)

16.08 is what we were told today via email. We put 2500 pts to enroll a week under contracts but will be rescinding that as the week we were taking from my aunt has a ridiculous maintenance fee at legends edge and is not worth the 2500 pts to enroll it. Might consider Aruba week or different bundle with a better week at another time but will hold off till the new properties are actual in the system and not just more delayed promises


----------



## RookWDW (Aug 6, 2022)

Confirm $16.08 via an in person presentation yesterday 8-5-22.  Discounted down to $13.66 at 2500 pts.


----------



## kyaustin (Aug 6, 2022)

RookWDW said:


> Confirm $16.08 via an in person presentation yesterday 8-5-22.  Discounted down to $13.66 at 2500 pts.


In June we got a quote for $12.86 at 4,000 which makes sense because that’s 20% off their list whereas 2500 pts was at 15% off the list.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 17, 2022)

$16.40 is the new rack rate per my virtual pitch yesterday.


----------



## DRH90277 (Sep 17, 2022)

Unanswered questions list:

1.  Has anyone ever paid the full "rack rate" for points? 

2.  If it takes 4,700 VCP's for a great week at Newport Coast villa's, will people pay $77,080 for enough points to make that reservation?   Or, will they buy a Newport Coast resale week for $10,000?

3.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 17, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Unanswered questions list:
> 
> 1.  Has anyone ever paid the full "rack rate" for points?
> 
> ...


1. I think they discount 10% at 2000 points, 15% at 3000 points and 20% at 4000 points.  

2. Discounted it would be closer to $62K, and I’m sure many are paying that.


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 4, 2022)

Found this image.  It's a little hard to see on TUG but here is what it says.

6/2010 - 9.20
10/2010 - 9.65
12/2010 - 9.80
3/2011 - 10.22
11/2011 - 10.94
4/2012 - 11.16
8/2012 - 11.40
3/2013 - 11.64
6/2013 - 11.88
10/2013 - 11.96
3/2014 - 12.02
6/2014 - 12.12
10/2014 - 12.24
3/2015 - 12.48
9/2015 - 12.92
3/2016 - 13.04
7/2016 - 13.18
12/2016 - 13.32
3/2017 - 13.52
6/2017 - 13.68
9/2017 - 13.84
12/2017 - 13.90
3/2018 - 13.96
9/2018 - 14.10
3/2019 - 14.26
9/2019 - 14.54
1/2020 - 14.72
4/2021 - 14.94
7/2021 -  15.18
8/2021 - 15.60
10/2021 - 15.84
4/2022 - 15.92
5/2022 - 16.08
8/2022 - 16.40


----------

